# Exciting Blue Aeroplanes news!



## WasGeri (Jan 31, 2006)

They've been signed to EMI   

Wooohoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*dances around the room*


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 31, 2006)

just watching that on local news.they're rather good


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 31, 2006)

I used to go to all their gigs when I was in my late teens/early 20s. One of my favourite bands ever!


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 31, 2006)

Gerard was just on BBC1 news (was probably just the local stuff though, not really watching it) and I thought..

"Dun'e look old?!"

But then I'm a lot older than I used to be, ho hum.


----------



## zenie (Jan 31, 2006)

who are they ??


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 31, 2006)

I was thinking the same! I wonder if he'd recognise me as that fresh faced young girl who always used to turn up to gigs so early that they were still soundchecking?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 31, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> who are they ??



http://www.beggars.com/banquet/index.htm?../artists/catalogue/blue_aeroplanes/index.htm&0


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 31, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> who are they ??



 

It's a shame urban isn't webcam enabled, you'd be able to see my shameless mugging of  !


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 31, 2006)

I've done it so hard, it's given me a headache!


----------



## zenie (Jan 31, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> It's a shame urban isn't webcam enabled, you'd be able to see my shameless mugging of  !




he he he

sorry will look at Geri's link


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 31, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> http://www.beggars.com/banquet/index.htm?../artists/catalogue/blue_aeroplanes/index.htm&0



The font's a bit bloody small on that site, not helping my headache


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 31, 2006)

I just ordered the re-released 'Swagger' on from Play.com.

I really wish I had kept all my old Blue Aeroplanes albums on vinyl now.


----------



## Zaskar (Feb 3, 2006)

I did


----------

